# Comments and karma points?



## RandomPhantom700 (Jul 7, 2004)

Alright, so I click on "User CP" and see a bunch of anonymous messages commenting on different posts I make, and get karma points for them.  My question is, what do I do to send such comments about other people's posts?  They're different from private messages, since I have some comments but no PMs.  So what do I click to comment on a post and send karma points?  Forgive me if I sound too naive.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 7, 2004)

It's called reputation here.  Go here to learn how it works:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 7, 2004)

I always wanted to know what does KARMA mean?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2004)

It appears as of late that people aren't taking too kindly to the discussion I'm bringing to the threads.  I've seen enough red and the gray blocks with their comments. I have collapsed the rep. point so I will no longer be looking at them. If someone has a problem with my post then please go into your user cp panel to put me on your ignore list.  I was a big poster on MT last year then decided to go into the shadows to watch and red/learn only as well as post only very little. I was having fun with Ceicei and also in some other threads posting again. I will now go back into the shadows because I don't have enough time in my day to care if people like/want to read my posts. I know I've only been in the martial arts for a 15 yrs. so I can bring a little bit of conversation to the table maybe not as much as others but  :idunno: .

So for those giving me the negative comments.  See 'ya later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 7, 2004)

Jason,
  Grey boxes are neutral and don't effect things either way.  The sender basically doesn't have enought points to effect you.  It could be positive or negative.

I didn't see any comments that jumped out at me when I checked your listing though.

Bob


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> I always wanted to know what does KARMA mean?


From Dictionary.com
Hinduism & Buddhism. The total effect of a person's actions and conduct during the successive phases of the person's existence, regarded as determining the person's destiny. 
Fate; destiny. 
Informal. A distinctive aura, atmosphere, or feeling: There's bad karma around the house today. 

My personal take on the word. Basically what you do to others is gonna come back around to you eventually. May not be the same way but it's gonna relate. 
i.e. I help out a lady who spilled her groceries all over the bus. Later I find a $10.00 bill just laying there on the sidewalk. Karma? It was to me. 
i.e. I helped a guy get a job with a company that I worked for. Several years later I'm in the same boat and badly need work. Voilia someone passes a good word about me and I'm working again. Was that Karma... it can be if I want to look at it that way. 

When you step back and look at your life and see all the good and bad things that you've done and then compare them to the good/bad things that's happened to you then you might want to call it Karma. If you've done mostly good then somehow good things are happening to you. It can work vice-versa. 
Bad Karma... well look at it this way. You got a crack dealer on the streets living well in his run-down neighborhood from all the death that he's selling. Several years later a rival or (his) dealer comes in and blows him away. 

p.s. to the Mod this needs to be bumped into it's own thread imo...


----------

